# Skin care before/during/after the gym



## euphrosyne_rose (May 17, 2011)

Here's my question. Or more like feeling everyone out on what they may think or do in this situation. I read in a magazine last week (I think it was Health or maybe Fitness) that something good to do would be to apply whatever serum you use before you start working out. This one person said that she noticed her skin seemed to react better to it that way and it sounds like a great idea but here's what I've wondered. Do any of you wash your face before you work out or wait and wash after you finish? I generally don't go to the gym til I get off of work, around 4:00 and I always make sure I work enough that I sweat. I think it'd probably be better for my skin if I washed my face or used a cleansing wipe before getting all sweaty but then I'm worried that when I wash up afterwards it might be too much for my skin. Make sense? What do you ladies do?


----------



## Candlecove (Sep 6, 2011)

I like to break a good sweat when I'm working out  If I wear makeup, I'll remove it with a wipe before hitting the gym, and then do a regular wash afterwards. I can't say anything about serums working better if applied before workout as I haven't tried, but I think I would just sweat it all off.


----------



## amoona (Sep 6, 2011)

If I'm wearing make-up before I hit the gym I always wash my face off before as well as after my workout. If I don't have any make-up on then I don't bother. The only thing I ever put on before going to the gym is facial moisturizer.


----------

